# Has anyone read...



## Creep (Apr 5, 2008)

The Last Apprentice: Revenge of The Witch by, Joseph Delaney? I completely adore this book, it has a fantasy twist to a horror story. Simply a good book for a stormy night when no one's around. I haven't come across anyone else who has read it yet, which is a bummer.


----------



## James Antony (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, I haven't even heard of it
Thanks for the reccomendation, I'll look it up


----------



## Beja-Beja (Dec 14, 2008)

I always see it on the way out of the book shop but never pick it up.


----------



## kidstaple (Dec 20, 2008)

I've heard of it. In fact, I've thought about picking it up a few times, but the idea of reading a child's novel sort of throws me off every time I go to pick it up. I've thumbed through the majority of the first novel and thought it to be good, but I'm still a little iffy on the whole thing.

Does it come highly recommended?

~Rodney


----------



## advegerce (Jan 10, 2009)

*communicative eschew*

*Non Serviam edited this post to say:*

I'll tell you what, advegerce: why don't you advertise your sexual performance drugs somewhere else?

Everyone on wf.com is capable of pleasuring their partner for up to fourteen hours at a time without the help of drugs, you see.  We're all sexual tyrannosaurs.


----------



## Non Serviam (Jan 10, 2009)

PS: You're banned.


----------



## Tom (Jan 10, 2009)

Can I just say, very smooth Non.

And thanks for the compliment, 14 hours? You think? 

Anyway, The Last Apprentice is actually called:

The Spooks Apprentice in the UK. And Joseph Delaney has wrote 4 or 5 over sequels to it in an amazing series (The Wardstone Chronicles). He's bringing out another in a couple of months. 

If you're interested, over in the UK, here are the names of the books in order. Maybe you can get them imported?

The Spooks Apprentice.
The Spooks Curse.
The Spooks Secret.
The Spooks Battle.
The Spooks Mistake.

There is also a film currently in production.

Hope I could help. For anymore info, check his website: Spooks- The Wardstone Chronicles by Joseph Delaney


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah I love the series the new one is out on the 4th of june(ish) - I think! 

It's called (in the UK) The spook's sacrifice, and I'm really looking forward to it!

Great series!


----------

